# Feeding otto in algae free tank!



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I am lucky to have no algae, but my ottos are going to starve if i dont feed them. What can i feed them????? Algae waffers are not working and i floated some lettuce to no avail.


Also side question if i went with a lightly stocked tank how many fish would that be in inches? Right now i have about 40 inches of small fish in a 65 gallon. (oops 65gallon)


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine eat omega one veggie rounds and cucumber.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They also love zucchini (it needs to be put in a lettuce clip or rubber banded to a rock to keep it down) or the freeze dried algae sheets in a lettuce clip. 

The inch per gallon rule is vague at best, so it would depend on just how small they are body wise. If they are something like Cardinals, that would be fine in a 65 gallon.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

mine do well with algae tablets...just make sure that they actually contain more algae than fish meal  Also they like to graze on blanched veggies


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Mine will eat anything that falls to the ground including shrimp pellets. I've never had picky otos before. If they're hungry, they'll eat.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

mine seem to find algae some how but i throw an omega one veggie round in from time to time. their stomachs are always full so i dont worry too much.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I feed mine Hikari Algae Waffers and blanched zucchini. They love it.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Like others have said, just because you don't see algae doesn't mean that they are starving. The BEST indicator of an otto's eating is it's stomach. If the stomach looks full then they're good, sunken they are hungry. That easy.

If you want to feed them algae wafers the best time to do it is at night right when you turn the lights off. Otto's don't like to stay in the same place for a long period of time, let alone when the lights are on. When it is dark they feel safer and will be more comfortable to stay in a certain spot.

Let us know.

-Ryan


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I noticed them hanging out buy a hikari algae wafer, a couple of them were sucking on it. Looks good. Their bellies are not FULL but they aren't sunken in either. Looks good to me.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Food that I've given my Otocinclus:
Hikari algae tabs
blanched zuchinni
blanched yellow squash
blanched cucumber
blanched, skinned peas
blanched melon rinds (leftovers from when my wife cut up a melon)
nori sheets

They love all of them. I try to mix it up and feed them a variety (like you should with any fish). It has become a running joke with my wife that whenever she cuts up a vegetable that she asks if I want the leftover parts saved for my fish. 

My answer? Yes!

Also, after my initial losses after I bought my fish (seems everyone has them) I've had the same group of otos for about 2 years. They're pretty hardy if they survive the initial period and are fed properly.

Sam


----------

